# descaling Gaggia Baby class



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Not sure I am posting in the right section, but.....

Just received in post 2 bottles of Gaggia descaler.

On the instructions it says (after running the descaler through the machine and out through the steam wand as per instructions.)

I'm not sure I understand steps 7 and 8 below.

7 "Rinse the appliance circuits by dispensing approx 2 litres of water through the suitable steam/hot water wand. Dispense approx 2 litres of water from the dispensing spout (only where *applicable*) If it is not possible, dispense 3 cups of coffee and pour this coffee."

What is the dispensing spout? Does the Baby Class have one? Is it "*applicable*"?

8 "Take out the brewing group (only for automatic machines)and wash it with clear water."

Is this classed as an automatic machine? If so, how do I take out the brewing group?

Sorry to be thick - haven't used this descaler before.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Alison


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

your machine is a semi automatic and does not have a removable brewing group.

for 7, it just means you want to pull 2 litres through the steam wand (open it up and hit the brew switch) and 2 litres through your group head (brew with no portafilter in place)


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Presumably I do all this with the machine cold?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, as cold as possible. Have the brew switch on before you power up so that it starts pulling water through before it heats up


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks, again!


----------

